# The BIG purchase



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The Synapse in general could be a great boot, but you really need to go to a shop and try on as many boots as possible. Boots really are a personal choice and fit everyone different. The best boot regardless of price and other factors is the one that fits comfortably, has minimal heel lift and provides the support you are looking for.

Personally I use a Salomon F22 and love the quality and fit. The F22 has a narrow foot box so despite how I great and versatile I think it is, it wouldn't be the right fit for you.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I have the synapse wide boot and i really like it but i think that Head boots might have been a bit wider. Burton and Forum seem to fit pretty well also. That should give you some brands to try on when you go to a store and try them on.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ride, K2, Celsius, are some other brands you may want to try. Fit is key, no doubt on that one.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Like others said, you really should try lots of boots to find what feels right before deciding on something specific.

The Attack sounds like a good option for you. 159 might be a little on the small side, but definitely doable if you want something a little smaller and manuverable. If you are looking for stability and float in powder, somthing a little bigger would be ideal. Example: Im 210 lbs and ride a 161.5 TRice. It's a good size for a do everything board, but in powder the ideal size would be a little bigger.

As for bindings, one option I would look at are the Rome Targas. I don't know many others because I haven't been in the market for bindings for a few years because I like my Rome's so much.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

If you have your eye on the attack banana why not?

Should be a pretty good all round board, but if you plan to ride it in Japan I would say you want to go a bit longer than 159 at your weight.

I am 80kg and ride a 157 for most conditions, but when its deeper than 40cm or so (pretty often) I will be on something longer. Since you want a 1 deck quiver I would advise a 161 wide if they have one. Bit more stability and float in the powder. Will still be fine for jumps.
If Japan is where you do most of your riding go longer still (163/4).

Here in Japan you don't know how many Aussies or Kiwis I have seen stuck in waist deep pow with nowhere to go but unstrap and do the stamina sapping hike back to the piste.

As for bindings burton cartels or missions would probably fill your needs nicely without being over the top in terms of price. 

Boots, you must try these on and find the best fit for your feet.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

pleiades said:


> Long time lurker here, I have decided to finally sign up and ask you lot some serious questions....
> 
> I have always used hired or second hand gear (that just fits) and have been riding for 15 years (about 5days a year) and have never actually purchased anything substantial. Therefore I have been riding around on loads of different gear and have an_ idea _of what I want.
> I really need your perspective as after 15 years of part time boarding: I still feel like an amateur! :dunno:
> ...


 I know Rusutsu inside out and I have tried a fair few different boards there. Freestyle boards just dont cut it in those conditions so you really want to start looking at dedicated powder boards. People tend to get scared of powder boards because they look unconventional, but that is exactly what makes them work, the more out there they look generally the better they will work. An attack banana or similar is not the board you want to be on at Rusutsu hunting the powder like you will be.

For what its worth I am selling a stepchild OG powder 164 for $300, I rode it for 6 runs only in Rusutsu last year but it wasnt enough board for me (6'3" 105kg)so I went back to my 172 swallowtail which I love. It would be an awesome board for your size in those conditions. My g/f rides the same board in a 153 and absolutely loves it. The smooth nose up turn is the secret to getting a powder board to float well, short sharp up turned noses just dont float.
PS this is not a hard sell just letting you know, its a good board to look at but you may want something wider with a size 12 hoof.

As for boots I also have a wide flipper and thirty two boots have been the best fit for me although I have not tried the salomons you speak of. DO NOT buy boots sight unseen from an overseas online store unless you want to spend $$$$$ on return postage. You could possibly use a Jindy board shop to send you the ones you think will fit with the option of returning them via post till you get the right pair. Time 2 Ride in Jindy would be a good start as they are very helpful with that kind of stuff.

Bindings, you have been using rentals so you will be easy pleased. Dont overlook burton customs, they are cheap and work well for the style of riding you do, I have been using my pair for years.

I hope this is of some help to you in regards to the Japan side of your problem, for NZ/Aus conditions you can use any freestyle/all mountain board that you like the look of, the attack banana would fit the bill nicely.

PS I will be in Rusutsu in feb ( I am in Hokkaido for 6 weeks starting jan 21) so hit me up with a private message, we can go shred some powder together and you can blow out at my strange looking 180 powder board lol.


----------



## pleiades (Jun 11, 2012)

GREAT advice guys thanks so much!
I had a ride on a 161 last year at Teinei and was really gutted by the lack of maneuverability. 
So back on my 158 I just had to go that much faster!!... all the time!!!... to maintain the float in powder. 

But yes we all learn from our mistakes. You've talked me into at least a 161! 
Im am off to try on a million boots and will let you know how I end up.


(ETM: I just had my leave approved for all of Feb!  Ill text you when I hit the mountains Denwa bango wo oshiete kudasai? (I still have my Jap iphone (oh hey, know anyone nippon-side who wants to buy two iphone 3gs? pretty good nick and great batteries?)))


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

pleiades said:


> GREAT advice guys thanks so much!
> I had a ride on a 161 last year at Teinei and was really gutted by the lack of maneuverability.
> So back on my 158 I just had to go that much faster!!... all the time!!!... to maintain the float in powder.
> 
> ...


I dont know what number I will have yet, will be buying a sim when I land. PM on here is your best bet to contact me before I know the number.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have wide flat feet caused by having a duck for a father, but that's another story...my 32's fit fucking awesome. You really do need to try on boots, even if you say you can't, understand that you are effectively shooting in the dark. If ordering online find somewhere with a localish distributor so u can return.

The board, w/e there are so many to choose from, I'm sure that Attack Banana will work fine, as long as you get something middle of the road flexwise with some rocker in it (for that Japan pow).

Bindings, my limited experience is with Ride and K2. The Rides I had were just not the right model for me, but I was able to experience some rockstar customer service from them (broke a ratchet spring mid-season during an epic season, had 4 ratchets and 4 ladders in my mailbox within the week). My K2 Uprises this year were fairly comfortable and damp, but small parts seem to want to disappear off them, and I cannot squeeze any customer service out of them whatsoever. I got a reply once but it was not followed by any helpful reality, so yea. Continuing to research bindings, the top of my shortlist are Raiden Machine or Blackhawk, or some Romes, both of which are very well represented here on these forums. Flux's are too but do not have the dampening and canting I desire.

Have fun! Gear shopping fucking rules!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey ETM lets see some pics of this board you are selling,

OP if you plan to spend a month in Hokkaido you should probably go with a more pow specific deck, if not at least go 161 or more. 

ETM is powder board crazy but it is the way to go if you have a whole month to ride powder, especially for you heavier guys you need the extra float. 

Attack banana has rocker from the center out with two small camber zones under the bindings.
I personally find that profile does very well in powder although nothing like a powder specific board.
Question is where else and how much will you get to use this board?

If Hokkaido is your main location go with a more pow oriented deck IMO.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

dreampow said:


> Hey ETM lets see some pics of this board you are selling,.


2010 BOARDS
Its got taper 4mm camber (almost flat) and a nice smooth up turn on the nose, floats mad, swallow tail it and you have a real powder gun for someone around 80-90kg. Not enough board for me lol.



dreampow said:


> OP if you plan to spend a month in Hokkaido you should probably go with a more pow specific deck, if not at least go 161 or more..


Definately just factor in the price of a powder board to any japan trip over a week. You invest thousands into the trip, a powder board is the icing on the cake.



dreampow said:


> ETM is powder board crazy.


Thats putting it lightly! Once you test out a few different designs and really get a feel for what works and what doesn't it's hard to put up with a board that does not fit the conditions as well as it could. 
They say ignorance is bliss, once you feel how good it can be with the right board there is no turning back.



dreampow said:


> Question is where else and how much will you get to use this board?
> If Hokkaido is your main location go with a more pow oriented deck IMO.


+1, And get another board for NZ when funds allow, or buy my neversummer SL lol.


----------



## pleiades (Jun 11, 2012)

Well well well.... the shop I went to (one of four in town) doesn't have Solomons... they said "they are not as good as the 32s"! haha classic.

So I tried on some burtons (nice boots, burton boots have changed in a big way!) and I checked out the 2013 attack banana, also the Burton flying v 161 (amazing tech in that baby!) and discussed weather or not to add a 160 powder fish to my quiver for the big powder days?!?!.... does this sound right?
I wouldn't mind having a two board quiver: attack banana for everyday, riding and park then the fish for big powder days.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

If you get 2 boards I would get something longer than a 160 fish. I know it rides longer but if you are talking a Hokkaido dedicated powder stick I would go a little longer at your weight. 

I have a buddy here who is a powder hound, he rides like 120 days a year. He rides a 156 fish for deep days but he weighs in at 65 kilos. Add your 30 and only 4cm will not make up for that IMO. Burton themselves say the 164 fishs maximum weight range is 88 kilos. 

ETMs board for 300 looks pretty sweet, but again at your weight I would go longer.

If you get the fish go with a 164. Lots of other powder boards out there for quite a bit less money, Maybe ETM can recommend a few. 

As for boots whatever is comfortable is fine. Also look for not too soft not too stiff IMO.


----------



## pleiades (Jun 11, 2012)

dreampow said:


> If you get 2 boards I would get something longer than a 160 fish. I know it rides longer but if you are talking a Hokkaido dedicated powder stick I would go a little longer at your weight.
> 
> I have a buddy here who is a powder hound, he rides like 120 days a year. He rides a 156 fish for deep days but he weighs in at 65 kilos. Add your 30 and only 4cm will not make up for that IMO. Burton themselves say the 164 fishs maximum weight range is 88 kilos.
> ...
> If you get the fish go with a 164.


Thanks man!
So 164 fish... looking around I should be able to grab one for about $350 (?) but at that price it is hardly a budget breaker and a mean addition to the quiver for NZ and Hokkaido.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

If you can pick one up for that price, looks good to me.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Burton Fish is legendary for pow riding. At your weight, I would definitely go bigger than 160 especially since it will be a pow-specific board.

The reason you had a bad time on a 161 before is probably due to the board itself rather than the length. Maybe it was a super torsionally stiff board? Hard to edge-to-edge on?

If you want something for more playful pow days, get something mid to mid-stiff in flex. The Custom Flying V is a good board, but it's a love/hate thing. You really do have to try the Flying V shape to see if you like it on the Custom (they make the "V" in the Custom more pronounced than their other boards for some strange reason).

Check out the K2 Turbo Dream for your more playful days. I can't recommend this board enough for people who ride powder, but want something that's going to be playful. I used to own one and took it out to Tahoe for 3 days of shredding 2feet + of fresh. I had a TON of fun on this board. It floats well and is damp enough without feeling absolutely dead underfoot. Turning is quick thanks to the softer torsional flex and a deeper sidecut.

This is just a link for you to see it. Sbnet doesn't deliver overseas without significant third party costs.
K2 Turbo Dream Wide Snowboard 2012

Also, if you can get your hands on NeverSummer, they have more than a few ideal boards for you. For powder days, a Raptor comes to mind. I think the Heritage will be an excellent choice for your main board. It's plenty damp, but still has some liveliness underfoot. NeverSummer's R.C. shape is excellent. You get the rocker playfulness between the feet for freestyle fun and float. Their camber section starts just outside the bindings so you don't feel it until you engage an edge. You do have to get used to this shape though especially if you've never been on a hybrid rocker of this type.

Ride is another brand you should look into. The Highlife UL comes to mind, but that is a stiff board. Very fun to carve on though and it's beastly on good snow. Edge to edge on the Highlife is superb.

Oh, you'll probably need a wide snowboard.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

sorry to thread jack, but now you all have me wondering, I'm a big ass dude, I'm tall and weigh 125kgs, i am going to niseko and rusutsu in Feb 2013 as well and now you all have me thinking i need a longer board. i ride a gnu riders choice 166W and i just got a ride berzerker 165W, now I'm thinking i need something in the 170 range.

Anyways, anyone got some suggestions, ohh and sorry to thread jack mate!!!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

cjcameron11- I hear there's a guy on the forum selling a 181 pow board


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

figured I'd throw my two cents in on this even though so much was covered:

I'm 5'11 and weigh 175 and Personally, I love my K2 Turbo Dream 159 for all mountain/freestyle boarding. It shreds in pow and what not. I actually just picked up a Attack Banana myself, but I got it at 156 for park dominance. As for the bindings I was actually deciding between the Union Asadachi or Rome 390 Boss. Both are better quality bindings. maybe someone else has an opinion to this, as it would actually help my decision as well haha


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

bseracka said:


> cjcameron11- I hear there's a guy on the forum selling a 181 pow board


haha! after all the back and forth on that thread it would be AWESOME if cjcameron bought the board. The funny thing is that it wouldn't really be a bad purchase for him if he's setting it aside for deep days.

CJ - how deep have you ridden the GNU? I would think that is on the small side for a deep powder day so unless you've already tried it in some pretty deep stuff, you might find it very frustrating once you do. Seems like you have cash to throw at some boards (considering the boards I've seen you mentioned the past two seasons) so why not get yourself a dedicated powder board? Something directional in the 170 range would do the trick.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Haha yes it would be rather ironic!!! I think I'd buy something directional and pow specific if I did though. I rode the gnu at mt charleston after a 30 inch storm and it held up well although I did find it sank a bit more than I would like, I didn't have it set back at all either.

I have a good job so yeah I've been lucky to be able to buy a few boards of late so I would probably buy something if it would suit my trip, I have a friend who has a nitro slash 171, he suggested something along those lines. Ahh well maybe I need an Xmas pressie!!!


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

cjcameron11 said:


> Haha yes it would be rather ironic!!! I think I'd buy something directional and pow specific if I did though.


Is that 181 beast directional and pow specific? Just sayin :cheeky4:


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

Thing is 30 inches is not a big pow day here in Japan. While a Turbo dream or any twin tip with a decent amount of rocker does well in 30 inches they won't do very well when 30 inches fall for 3 or 4 days in a row which is not uncommon here.

The concept of a powder board here is a little different.

I ride mostly a twin tip with rocker not that different from the TD (now a proto but I was on a ride highlife before), but when it gets crazy deep I borrow a powder board (now I have a swallow tail so this year I should be sweet).

If you have lots of experience with powder its doable with a twin tip even when its super deep, but its just not as much fun. You have to work very hard and if you do get stuck its a nightmare.

Almost every serious rider I know in Japan has a designated pow stick (ie directional, usually with a wider nose and a lot of rocker.

Anyone coming here for more than 1 week I would say its a very worthwhile investment.

@cjcameron11, if you have the means get something more pow specific. Your Bezerker will be fine if its not super deep but if you get a big dump it'll struggle at your weight IMO.

One option is to test out a gentem stick for a day if it gets crazy deep.

stick : GENTEM STICK

I believe they will give you one for a day without much hassle (Niseko).

They also rent good quality powder boards in Japan so you could get one as needed depending on the conditions.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Trying different boards is key. The problem is it can take a number of years to work out what you like in a jap spec powder board due to only getting a week or 2 each year there. My next trip will be my third but this time im doing 6 weeks instead of 2 weeks and coming with a board bag loaded with powder destroying weapons from the future LOL.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah I must admit I didn't think 30 inches was much compared to what I've been told japan can dish out, and as I said it did sink if I wasn't paying attention to what I was doing. I will certainly look into it some more closer to the date, and of course it will give me a reason to get another board if need be, I'll just have to convince my wife!!! 

And schmitty, stop stoking the fire hahaha


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

isn't gentem retard-expensive? XD
Libtech birdman or a pogo winger gun maybe? =p
I always had the preference of a winterstick swallowtail. Pretty much sky's the limit when it comes to dedicated pow sticks =D
I'm really jelly now lol, 50cm is considered a huge dump for alberta standards =[ Hell, I'll skip school even for 30


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well crap, if 30 inches is considered "nothing" in Japan, I might have to get over there sometime in the next few years. I'll take a measly 30 inches of powder every day of the week!!


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

^^^Haha shit id be happy if Aus mountains got 30 inches in a month!!


----------



## pleiades (Jun 11, 2012)

That is just awesome. 
I was shocked with the 14 meters of snow that fell 10/11 but this year they had 17-FU€KING-METERS?!?!?? Unbelievable and SO AWESOME!! On my way to Japan this year I am looking at


ETM; said:


> a board bag loaded with powder destroying weapons from the future


 now also!!!!!!!

Who's with me?!?!

UPDATE:
I have now tried on the burton range, some 32s and a Salomon... Not happy yet, ordered in some synapse wides that I will pay the postage on returning if they are bogus.

Seriously narrowing in on the attack banana and a pow stick.
With regards to bindings now:
Let's say I head off over the horizon with the attack banana, a large powder fishlike this beasty! and the synapse, what bindings would compliment / marry the stiff boot and the boards together? Something a little soft for the banana and perhaps a stiffer binding for the powpow?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

2 things, number 1 I don't know if that board is a great option seeing as you have a size 12 foot and the waist is a 252mm, maybe it doesn't matter too much in powder but I'm guessing you would have some decent toe/heel drag. 

Number 2 I like the targas, you can adjust the shit out of them and make them softer flexing or stiffer, also really comfortable, I also just got the raiden phantoms and they are super comfy and quite responsive, they feel lighter and have a good feeling under foot.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

pleiades said:


> That is just awesome.
> I was shocked with the 14 meters of snow that fell 10/11 but this year they had 17-FU€KING-METERS?!?!?? Unbelievable and SO AWESOME!! On my way to Japan this year I am looking at now also!!!!!!!
> 
> Who's with me?!?!
> ...


As for bindings and boots I would go middle stiffness on both that way you can use them on both your boards.

If you have the cash to go with a gentem stick go with a wide one like this

T.T 168 : GENTEM STICK

if you are going to get a gentem, (I hear they are amazing by the way) try some out first. In niseko they will let you try as many as you like before buying and you might even be able to pick up a demo model in good nick for much less at their niseko store.

or save some cash and get a burton fish 164 or something else you can get for a reasonable price. 

Make sure its big enough and wide enough for you as a thin waist is far from ideal in deep powder IMO.

Happy hunting.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> 2 things, number 1 I don't know if that board is a great option seeing as you have a size 12 foot and the waist is a 252mm, maybe it doesn't matter too much in powder but I'm guessing you would have some decent toe/heel drag.
> 
> Number 2 I like the targas, you can adjust the shit out of them and make them softer flexing or stiffer, also really comfortable, I also just got the raiden phantoms and they are super comfy and quite responsive, they feel lighter and have a good feeling under foot.


The 2013 phantoms? I think they changed the straps this year. That's the binding I'm waiting on.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah the 2013's


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

In my opinion, the YES Pick your Line in 164 or 167 is your board. Amazing float in deep pow (tapered, softer nose, plenty of setback options) and a heavy charger on groomers.


----------



## pleiades (Jun 11, 2012)

*Bindings*

Hey team  what are the Gnu Mutant bindings like? they look killer/super easy to use/tight!... thoughts?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

This is what happened to my SP Fastec mountain bindings (SP fastec make the GNU bindings). They ratchet fell off, they are just glued on.


----------



## pleiades (Jun 11, 2012)

ETM said:


> ...they are just glued on.


THE FUCK?!?!  
OK... so the alternative is just a normal old set of cartels?
Anyone got some horror story about those?!?! :dunno:


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Cartels are solid man, of course someone might have a horror story, but in general people on here rate them highly.

Rome are also rated well on here and some people love unions (not me though) and flux.

I personally think cartels are an awesome all round binding with great comfort and features. Missions would do the job just fine too.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I am mid way through a horror story with burton diodes too but I will leave comment on that till they ship me the parts that have already broken after 3 days of riding!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

ETM said:


> I am mid way through a horror story with burton diodes too but I will leave comment on that till they ship me the parts that have already broken after 3 days of riding!


Bummer, hope they fix you up. 

At least you have some snow down there, any pics?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I only took one pic on my phone this week. I dont take a heap of pics or footage in Australian snow cause its generally not that great.










I took these last week after a short hike to the top of mt blue calf, this was before the 50cm+ dump we had this weekend.


















And took this at my camp site, I camp just below the snowline although there was snow there this week.


----------

